# Error occurs while installing OpenJDK7 via packages



## YZMSQ (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, folks:
As a FreeBSD 9.0 RC1 user, I just completed the installation of OpenJDK7 from binary packages, well, but no go, some bits of odd errors drew my eyes, which is now pasted here due to its length. I'm  not sure what's wrong with it. So, could you help me to figure out the problem? Thx in advance. :e


----------



## YZMSQ (Oct 26, 2011)

Well... Seems no error words ever while reinstalling again this time, although I still glean no insight into the problem stated before.


----------

